# Hog backstrap recipes



## lungbuster123 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok ya'll last year the hog's where hit hard, but this year they are not trapping or killing them near as much and my brother got the first one of the year last night. Anyway's I remembered seeing someone talk about the backstrap's on a pig so we told the processor to keep them whole. I was wondering what some of yall's favorite recipes are for them?


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 7, 2011)

smoked, baked, Cubed, Stuffed


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like to take them and soak them in vinegar for 24 hours (to help tenderize them), then in whatever you like to marinate meat in (dales, italian, etc) for 2-3 days.  I loosely wrap them in tinfoil and slow cook them on a grill.  I open up the tinfoil and cook the final 5-10 minutes open.  Time depend on grill/temp i just wing it and use a meat thermometer


----------



## JeffJLH (Nov 7, 2011)

Cut em thin double batter em then fry.


----------



## flingin1 (Nov 7, 2011)

i like making fajitas out of mine.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 7, 2011)

basically, that is a boneless pork chop. you can do anything you would do with that... or, just do a whole pork loin roast.

my recipe, adjust cook times to small wild cuts:

cover with either crisco, or olive oil.
spin around the spice rack with all your favorite spices. I include cumin, lots of garlic and onion. cilantro. chili powder... and a bit of everything else...
mix the spices.
cover the roast with the spices and bake for 20 minutes at about 400.

then cover with bbq sauce of your choosing.
turn oven down to about 350.
let bake until int temp is about 170. then let sit out of oven for a while.
cut and serve...

full time on smaller wild meet should be around ... 1:30 or so... but check temp to be sure. my recipe is based on full size store cut.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 8, 2011)

a couple things i do 1: marinate in your favorite marinade over night pat dry before grilling put a dry BBQ or steak rub sear all over an cook of heat until at 165  i cook wild hogs to well done 

@put them in a salt water brine with brown sugar add instacure(bass pro has it) add acording to weight of meat keep in the brine 1 day per pound and it makes a great ham or canadian bacon...you can do the sam to the hind quarters


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Nov 8, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> smoked, baked, Cubed, Stuffed



x2 cubed 

salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, dust with flour and pan fry. Mayo and cheese on a samich'.


----------

